# Shampoo for Frequent Bathing



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I always use oatmeal shampoos myself, but I don't give too many baths tho. Like once every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love my Isle of Dogs evening primrose shampoo and conditioner. It's a bit pricey but the quality far exceeds the previous generic shampoo I was picking up at Petsmart.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Any good dog shampoo should be fine 1x a week. 

I like cowboy magic (rosewater) shampoo. They are sold for horse people, but are one of those shampoos that a lot of people use on their dogs and/or even use themselves. You don't really get a lot of build up. Basically - you buy an $8 bottle and it can probably last you a VERY long time, depending on how frequently you bathe the dogs. 

I'm buying a new bottle as soon as I get around to it... my old one lasted about 6 years. 

I have other shampoos for dog shows.... but this is my weekly go-to for both dogs.


----------

